# Créer un compte Jabber



## julrou 15 (15 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !

J'ai besoin d'aide : je n'arrive pas à créer un compte jabber. :mouais:  J'ai essayé avec PSI, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé ! Je suis peut-être à la masse ce soir !!   
Comment fait-on ??


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juillet 2006)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juillet 2006)

En fait, j'y suis arriv&#233; en cr&#233;eant un compte jabber australien. Et msn sur ichat, c'est vraiment &#233;norme !!!


----------



## ItomPomme (17 Juillet 2006)

Je suis interresser par ton lien australien pour jabber !!!
peux tu me le donner 
merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

il y a en ce moment des probl&#232;me de passerelle entre les serveurs jabber (apnic.org) et msn on ne peut pas se connecter. Donc en attendant tu peux utiliser adium pour entre en contact avec tes amis sur msn (ce que je fais en attendant que ichat+jabber soit de noiuveau op&#233;rationnel) 

il est donc logique que lorque tu veux cr&#233;e la passerelle  avec msn dans les pref de psi tu n'y arrive pas (impossible d'acc&#233;der &#224; la petite cl&#233; qui permet de renter ses identifiants


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juillet 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> il y a en ce moment des problème de passerelle entre les serveurs jabber et msn on ne peut pas se connecter. Donc en attendant tu peux utiliser adium pour entre en contact avec tes amis sur msn (ce que je fais en attendant que ichat+jabber soit de noiuveau opérationnel)




Hum... Non ! TON Jabber est peut-être HS, mais le mien (jabber australie) marche très bien en ce moment même !


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2006)

veinard   enfin l'info que je t'ai donn&#233; explique pourquoi cela ne marchait pas
je retourne &#224; mes petits canards


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juillet 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> veinard   enfin l'info que je t'ai donn&#233; explique pourquoi cela ne marchait pas
> je retourne &#224; mes petits canards




D'accord !   
Si quelqu'un veut la m&#233;thode, qu'il demande !!...


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas la m&#233;thode qu'on veut... &#231;a on sait d&#233;ja installer. par contre le site australien si tu nous file le lien ca ne serait pas de refus


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juillet 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la méthode qu'on veut... ça on sait déja installer. par contre le site australien si tu nous file le lien ca ne serait pas de refus




D'accord : le voici !  Et la méthode est en prime (mais en anglais...)


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2006)

Merci à toi


----------



## ItomPomme (17 Juillet 2006)

Bin en tout cas sa marche super bien  !! 
Merci pour ton lien et ton aide


----------



## Yannoux (1 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

cool! ca marche bien ce truc de Jabber en fait avec msn. Au debut j'etais reticant mais c'est bien en fait le truc c'est que je peux pas envoyer de fichier  
Apparement c'est normal mais c'est chiant, Apple va falloir faire de l'interroperabilite entre iChat et MSN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sinon c'est bien.


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

Yannoux a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> cool! ca marche bien ce truc de Jabber en fait avec msn. Au debut j'etais reticant mais c'est bien en fait le truc c'est que je peux pas envoyer de fichier
> Apparement c'est normal mais c'est chiant, Apple va falloir faire de l'interroperabilite entre iChat et MSN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sinon c'est bien.



salut a tous moi j aimerai utiliser ichat pour msn mais j ai jamais r&#233;ussi a cr&#233;er un compte jabber existe-t-il un tuto pour m aider a en cr&#233;er un ????


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

bon je sais ce qui ce passe mais j arrive meme pas a creer un compte jabber il me dit compte "not active " la suite a pas l aire tres complique mais si t as pas de compte jabber actif tu peux pas avancer ....
j ai les boules !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Tout doit &#234;tre fait dans Psi ! change de serveur alors !

Moi aussi j'ai les boules et je trouve &#231;a rassurant !


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

le message d erreur est le suivant :
there was an error communicating with the jabber server.
details authentication error : not authorized.
j en peux plus j aimerai tellement utiliser ichat avec mes contacts msn !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Te faut un serveur publique 

http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.shtml


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Te faut un serveur publique
> 
> http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.shtml



tout &#231;a il faut le mettre apr&#232;s l' @ c est &#231;a ????????
il faut choisir lequel ?


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

je capte pas , ça a pas l air compliqué de de choisir un pseudo un server , de remplir des cases mais j y arrive pas ça me gonfle grave


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2006)

salut,

regarde donc là:
http://jabber.apinc.org/  tu t'y inscris

puis utilises le tuto psi/ichat
http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...s_ichat_3_article87.html?var_recherche=jabber


tu peux aussi regarder le tuto que j'ai fait pour une amie:
http://idisk.mac.com/piero.courts/Public/config_jabber_ichat.pdf

@+


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

bon j ai avanc&#233; mais maintenant quand je rentre un nouveau contact dans psi il n aparait pas dans la liste de contacts , il est dans ma liste ichat mais il y a &#233;crit sous le contact " attente d autorisation " &#231;a veut dire quoi est ce que le compte jabber fonctionne ?????
je suis pass&#233; par develog.com


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2006)

oui ca marche il faut juste que ton contact accepte l'autorisation et tu seras alors connecté avec lui

@+


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> je capte pas , ça a pas l air compliqué de de choisir un pseudo un server , de remplir des cases mais j y arrive pas ça me gonfle grave



Marrant j'avais eu la même réaction : un tuto ou toutes les merdes sont non-dites


----------



## isoyann (2 Septembre 2006)

merci pour l aide et pour les commentaires mais faudrait trouve un syst&#232;me un peu plus simple
encore un truc faut rentrer tout les contact dans psi manuellement ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> merci pour l aide et pour les commentaires mais faudrait trouve un syst&#232;me un peu plus simple
> encore un truc faut rentrer tout les contact dans psi manuellement ???



Tu s&#233;lectionnes la fen&#234;tre Jabber et tu vas dans le menu _contact/ajouter un contact_&#8230; 

edit: p.s. : ils s'enregistreront dans ton carnet d'adresse


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> salut,
> 
> regarde donc là:
> http://jabber.apinc.org/  tu t'y inscris
> ...


Bon je te dis merci aussi pour le tuto car je n'y comprend rien.
Il a l'air assez simple.
Bon je vais essay&#233; de le suivre 
Merci

( Depuis que je me suis inscrit ici je remarque &#224; quel point je ne sais pas utilis&#233; mon iBook)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;cris tes probl&#232;mes pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, on va t'aider.


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> D&#233;cris tes probl&#232;mes pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, on va t'aider.



bonjour mes probl&#232;mes ne sont toujours pas r&#233;gl&#233;s maintenant il semble que je soit connect&#233; &#224; psi j ai une liste de contact dans la fenetre ainsi que dans ichat mais bizarrement je n arrive pas a entrer mais info msn dans psi , ensuite lorsque un de mes contacts est en ligne ( ce que je vois via adium puisque dans ichat "j 'attent les autorisations " )lorsque j envoie un message j ai  un message d erreure "unable to resolve hostname " ,voila ou j en suis en ce dimanche matin , merci pour votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Certains serveurs merdent essaies-en un autre pour voir ?


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Certains serveurs merdent essaies-en un autre pour voir ?



j en ai essayé des dizaines mais pas un seul ne fonctionne j ai du oublier un etape importante dans la creation du compte je vois que ça


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> j en ai essayé des dizaines mais pas un seul ne fonctionne j ai du oublier un etape importante dans la creation du compte je vois que ça



Et as-tu essayé le serveur australien que j'ai citée plus haut ?? Celui-ci marche très bien, je ne vois pas ou est le problème ?    Et pas besoin de PSI ou n'importe quoi d'autres....  ... Essaye le !


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et as-tu essayé le serveur australien que j'ai citée plus haut ?? Celui-ci marche très bien, je ne vois pas ou est le problème ?    Et pas besoin de PSI ou n'importe quoi d'autres....  ... Essaye le !


Bein moi j'ai finalement opt&#233; pour le serveur Autralien.
Puis j'ai param&#233;tr&#233; le serveur et j'ai rajout&#233; mes contact en rempla&#231;ant @ par % et depuis hier soir j'attends toujours les autorisations!




C'est normal ou j'ai fais une b&#233;tise quelque part?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2006)

attention il faut toujours "@" dans les contacts

si tu as une adresse  "nom@free.fr"  par exemple  il faut que tu &#233;crives l'adresse de la facon suivante "nom%free.fr@msn"  dans tes contacts sous jabber

@+

rq: moi j'utilise le serveur de mactouch et tout marche a merveille  "mon peudo jabber et du genre "pseudo@jabber.mactouch.com"


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'utilise le seveur australien @jabber.org.au car je n'arrivais pas a avoir Psy en fran&#231;ais!


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

Aleck Eights a dit:


> Moi j'utilise le seveur australien @jabber.org.au car je n'arrivais pas a avoir Psy en français!



sur ce server il faut s inscrire et en suite activé le compte via le mail qu'il t envoie puis parametrer  ichat ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2006)

en fait pour avoir PSi en fran&#231;ais il te faut t&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier suivant mais en faisant un alt+clic dessus: c'est ce fichier l&#224;: psi_fr (alt+clic dessus) puis il faut copi&#233; ce fichier dans un dossier de psi (voir sur mon tuto perso: http://idisk.mac.com/piero.courts/Public/config_jabber_ichat.pdf )


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et as-tu essay&#233; le serveur australien que j'ai cit&#233;e plus haut ?? Celui-ci marche tr&#232;s bien, je ne vois pas ou est le probl&#232;me ?    Et pas besoin de PSI ou n'importe quoi d'autres....  ... Essaye le !



j ai rentre mon identifiant genre "pseudo@jabber.org.au" et le mon de passe que j ai donner sur le site du meme nom dans mon compte ichat .
sur la fenetre ichat il y a marqu&#233; connexion mais rien ne se passe ??????


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u le mail et j'ai activ&#233;.
J'ai le mot de passe et je pense avoir bien param&#233;tr&#233; ichat
Voici les fen&#234;tres :


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2006)

as tu bien confirmer ton inscription par email de ton compte sur le serveur australien... sans ça point de salut


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2006)

quels sont tes r&#233;glages pour le serveur jabber? le port doit &#234;tre 5223


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> j ai rentre mon identifiant genre "pseudo@jabber.org.au" et le mon de passe que j ai donner sur le site du meme nom dans mon compte ichat .
> sur la fenetre ichat il y a marqu&#233; connexion mais rien ne se passe ??????


Bein moi c'est pareil.

Et je viens d'essayer d'importer tous mes contacts yahoo! Messenger sur jabber mais y'a un bug 





Est ce que c'est lier au fait que rien ne se passe


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Septembre 2006)

alors là moi je sèche... essaie donc avec psi et un serveur libre  (voir mes posts précédents)


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

Aleck Eights a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mail et j'ai activé.
> J'ai le mot de passe et je pense avoir bien paramétré ichat
> Voici les fenêtres :



le mot de passe c est celui qu il y a avait dans le mail ?
moi je rentre le mien qui fait 8 caractères mais lorsque je vais dans les preference le mot de passe en fait 12 ???? O surprise !!!?????


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

Non non il fait bien 8 caract&#232;res
D'ailleur je vais copier/coller 

Bein Merci quand m&#234;me de l'aide 
je vais attendre 
P-e que le serveur sature ou bug simplement


----------



## isoyann (3 Septembre 2006)

j abandonne j en ai marre je reste sur adiumX c est pas grave mais la ca fais deux jours c est trop merci pour l aide que vous tenter de m apporter


----------



## Aleck Eights (3 Septembre 2006)

J'abandonne pas encore, enfin en ce qui concerne le serveur Australien, et je viens de m'apercevoir qu'avec Mercury en entrant un new ID mon compte (serveur australien ) et mots de passe &#231;a fonctionne. Enfin en essayant de discut&#233; avec un contact rien ne se passe!
C'&#233;tait juste pour dire ce qui se passe.
A dans quelques temps Jabber


----------



## isoyann (4 Septembre 2006)

miracle ce matin mon compte jabber fonctionne va savoir pourquoi mais ça marche .
maintenant je voudrai savoir si je peux désinstaller  psi et comment ajouter des contact sur ichat sans passer pas psi ?????


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Septembre 2006)

oui tu peux sans probl&#232;me enlever psi pour renter tes contact dans i chat c'est tr&#232;s simple tu clic sur le "+" en bas de a fen&#232;tre et tu rentre les adresses de tes contact en respectant la syntaxe pseudo%domaine@msn par exemple tu as un contact hotmail comme cela "pseudo @hotmail.com"  tu &#233;cris alors "pseudo%hotmail.com@msn" et cela dans la zone adresse jabber

@+


----------



## isoyann (4 Septembre 2006)

bon c est pas encore la fete le compte jabber y a des pb de connexion mais bon ça marche
j ai une question concernant psi le symbole du cadenas a cote du nom du compte il correspond a quoi ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Septembre 2006)

le cadenas est utiliser s'il y a plusieurs utilisateurs du logiciel avec des comptes différents


----------



## isoyann (4 Septembre 2006)

je suis content de pouvoir utiliser ichat avec mes contacts msn mais la connexion est vraiment longue et aléatoire pour une utilisation confortable , j en arrive presque à vouloir de-installer ichat et utiliser mercury (si la cam n est plus bleue ) ou un autre prog
vous en pensez quoi ??????


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Septembre 2006)

bof! j'ai pas de webcam alors le reste moi je m'en balance... il arrive effectivement que le service jabber ne marche pas, dans ces cas là j'utilise adium qui est un coin-coin très gentil    et tout baigne!


----------



## isoyann (4 Septembre 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> bof! j'ai pas de webcam alors le reste moi je m'en balance... il arrive effectivement que le service jabber ne marche pas, dans ces cas l&#224; j'utilise adium qui est un coin-coin tr&#232;s gentil    et tout baigne!



en pourcentage &#231;a fait combien ?

adiumX mercury m&#234;me combat...


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Yannoux (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

 WOW !!! Que de probleme pour creer un compte jabber Australien!???

Pourtant je trouve l'installation facile, bon j'avoue pour les contacts MSN ils le disent en bas de page!!! Mais bon....

J'espere quand meme que mon lien a servi parce que je trouve ca plus simple que de mettre Psy et Co.

PS : je pense que la difficulte vient surtout d'ajouter le fameux contact MSN.

- Car vous vous inscrivez, vous attendez que le mail arrive, vous validez votre compte, vous changer tout de suite le mot de passe (plus simple pour moi)

- Ouvrir iChat (prefs) -> Comptes ->Nouveau (Jabber Compte) : "Jabber ID = pseudo@jabber.org.au" et "Password = xxxx (celui que vous avez recu ou celui que vous venez de changer)"
iChat est configure ! (connexion mais aucun contact dans la liste, normal, a vous de le faire :rateau: Bon apres il y des explications pour importer mais la c'est Article 22 : Demerde toi su tu peux! )

- Ensuite le bouton "+" de la list iChat et Adress Book s'ouvre, donc vous choisissez le contact et vous rentrez les infos de facon normale, SAUF POUR LE NOM DU COMPTE JABBER !!
Et oui le piege se trouve la : le compte a rentrer est sous cette forme : *pseudo%hotmail.com@msn.jabber.org.au* (le hotmail.com peut etre remplace par : msn.com; passeport.net; hotmail.fr; etc... du moment que c'est une adresse pour MSN)

Et voila, votre contact apparait et vous pouvez discuter !!!!!! 

Le seul HIC c'est qu'il y a pas de transfert de fichier, mais apparement ca bouge un peu de se cote donc a suivre......


PS2 : je remets le lien au cas ou :rose: : http://www.jabber.org.au/ichat

PS3 : je mets une pic pour le contact


----------



## Aleck Eights (7 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a fonctionne avec les @hotmail.*fr* ?
Depuis 3 jours toujours le m&#234;me truc attente d'autorisation!


----------



## isoyann (7 Septembre 2006)

salut, ben finalement il faut juste être patient ça marche plutôt bien même le delai de connexion est raisonnable j ai encore une petite question est-ce que l isight fonctionne via jabber si le contact utilise aussi ichat sur un compte AIM ou .mac ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Non...


----------



## isoyann (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non...



Zut .... même un compte jabber ????


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Oui...


----------



## Yannoux (7 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> Zut .... même un compte jabber ????



 Bon je vois que tu y es arrive !!

Ben c'est un compte Jabber, donc c'est sur qu'il faut demander de trop !

PS : On demande plus haut si les @hotmail.fr marche? Oui, je l'ai dit, tout compte MSN, il y a seulement la forme du compte Jabber a rentre qui differe de l'habitude :rateau:


----------



## Yannoux (8 Septembre 2006)

Suite a un MP assez desagreable : Je cite : "Ton lien ?? ah bon ?? tu l'as mis ou ?? je te signale quand même que c'est MOI qui ai mis le lien sur le tuto pour le jabber australien, pas toi mon vieux...."

Je tiens a dire que je m'excuse de ne pas avoir mis le lien direct sur le message de Julrou 15 qui avait effectivement donner le LIEN VERS LE TUTO ANGLAIS !!! (SURTOUT QUE JE NE ME LE SUIS PAS APPROPRIE! )

Moi ensuite j'ai apporte ma pierre a l'edifice en faisant un pseudo tuto francais (pas si comprehensible que ca je le reconnais) voyant que quelques interesses avait du mal a configurer.

Bon moi, je vais dire franchement que je me moque de ce genre d'enfantillage, pour avoir donner le lien direct sans passer par le message de MONSIEUR!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Huh un Mp c'est un message *priv&#233;*


----------



## docak (15 Octobre 2006)

Super ton lien. J'ai enfin réussi à faire marcher Jabber sur iChat grâce aux Australiens.


julrou 15 a dit:


> D'accord : le voici !  Et la méthode est en prime (mais en anglais...)


----------

